# Please Read



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Worth the time to read.

PLEASE COMMENT AS YOU FEEL FIT

http://news.yahoo.com/unions-now-angry-health-care-overhaul-074904729.html


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In other words let me post my political views but don't post opposing views

This is some real crap Brian


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> In other words let me post my political views but don't post opposing views
> 
> This is some real crap Brian


He did not post anything political,,You just don't people to read the truth.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> In other words let me post my political views but don't post opposing views
> 
> This is some real crap Brian


 
Bob not my view, just an article that MIGHT affect union members this was a yahoo news article and since when has ANYONE here ever listened to me.

IMO This article is important to union members, and post politically if you wish as the Mods will lock it but hopefully not trash it.


----------



## Rgjoker (May 24, 2013)

brian john said:


> Bob not my view, just an article that MIGHT affect union members this was a yahoo news article and since when has ANYONE here ever listened to me.
> 
> IMO This article is important to union members, and post politically if you wish as the Mods will lock it but hopefully not trash it.


Who cares, the union is a dying horse anyway!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Bob not my view, just an article that MIGHT affect union members this was a yahoo news article and since when has ANYONE here ever listened to me.
> 
> IMO This article is important to union members, and post politically if you wish as the Mods will lock it but hopefully not trash it.


You are a Republican, you posted a anti-democrat article.

Do what you want but IMO it is really not fair to others.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You are a Republican, you posted a anti-democrat article.
> 
> Do what you want but IMO it is really not fair to others.


Bob, Maybe I misstated my position, I did not want this to deteriorate into a discussion of Dems against Rep. 
If the information in this article is true; it can and will affect union membership FLAT OUT.

As for my political affiliation you are way off base. By all standards (if there are any) I am a libertarian and FISCAL conservative. I believe a terrible problem can only get worse once the government gets involved.

I lean more green than the Reps
Not against Welfare but hate the waste.
I am anti-death penalty
believe in gay rights and the right of ALL Americans to be equal (I think the Boy Scouts did not go far enough in lifting their ban on gay membership)
A Devout Atheist 
Not into love it or leave it
Anti war
Pro Pot and against the war on drugs as currently prosecuted.
Not against immigration but I do not believe as handled by this country for the last 25-30 it stinks
That I dislike the current Administration comes not from a party affiliation but a love of my country and I feel the change he sees is not what I want. I was not a pro Bush guy either, his screw up was the War. 


There post away, I took it over the edge.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob,'

There is no way I wanted to stifle anybody's opinion or beliefs.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Bob,'
> 
> There is no way I wanted to stifle anybody's opinion or beliefs.


No big deal, I sent you a PM to say my thoughts


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems like everything in the states goes back to or turns into politics. 

What is with that?

Wait don't answer, as that would be political.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You are a Republican, you posted a anti-democrat article.
> 
> Do what you want but IMO it is really not fair to others.


he is an owner of a union company, I would guess this will effect his bottom line


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> No big deal, I sent you a PM to say my thoughts


....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> Worth the time to read.
> 
> PLEASE COMMENT AS YOU FEEL FIT
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/unions-now-angry-health-care-overhaul-074904729.html


So the Unions were all for fascist HC , which would essentially put the boots to all the small Non-union companies , and now they're cryin' because their golden laced policies are going to go up substaintially

_boo friggin hoo_

~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Worth the time to read.
> 
> PLEASE COMMENT AS YOU FEEL FIT


I read it. It was not worth the time it took to read. 

I shall not comment as I feel fit since I really don't want to fed the union hating, government hating, terrorist tea bagging republican trolls this sort of poorly researched and maliciously written tripe appeals to.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> he is an owner of a union company, I would guess this will effect his bottom line


Yes it is possible.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

360max said:


> he is an owner of a union company, I would guess this will effect his bottom line


Except his insurance costs for his employees is already fixed through the CBA and will remain so.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

eejack said:


> Except his insurance costs for his employees is already fixed through the CBA and will remain so.



... if the cost of insurance increases, you think union contractors are forever isolated from that increase :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are a Republican, you posted a anti-democrat article.
> 
> Do what you want but IMO it is really not fair to others.


Hmmm , Pro Republican article from an extreme leftwing news site,,,,Just too funny:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

eejack said:


> I read it. It was not worth the time it took to read.
> 
> I shall not comment as I feel fit since I really don't want to fed the union hating, government hating, terrorist tea bagging republican trolls this sort of poorly researched and maliciously written tripe appeals to.


you mean your union reps ?

yeah, ain't they a bummer!

~CS~


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I love it when I see a thief backstab a thief


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

360max said:


> ... if the cost of insurance increases, you think union contractors are forever isolated from that increase :no:


Actually, yes. The union negotiates a total wage - say in my case $110 per hour - with the contractors association. The contractor knows each man hour is going to cost them $110 ( plus taxes, fica etc. ).

The union then turns around and decides how much goes toward what...x% for health and welfare, $X in the check, y% towards dues, annuities and pensions etc. etc. etc. 

In my local for example, as our health costs have gone up we take less in the check and apply more toward our health and welfare funds.

So yes, increasing healthcare, like increasing material costs, will eventually impact the contractors because the unions are going to continue to try to increase the total package, but it is not as abrupt as say increasing fuel costs.

Everything goes up it seems except wages.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

"We have to pass the bill so you can find out what is in it."








 

Yep, no red flags here.

:laughing:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think this is a union issue. My company is non-union, privately held and self-insured. Obama-care has already caused our insurance rates to go up, and they probably will again when more of the changes take affect.

"The point to remember is that what the government gives, it must first take away." ~ John S. Coleman, address, Detroit Chamber of Commerce, 1956.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You're right Mmaster

in a broader sense, it's a worker ant issue

fewer worker ants = slower economy for ALL of us

our economy, in simplistic terms IS how many worker ants there are working

more gov mandates = less worker ants

If one wishes to_ 'swing for the home team'_ , it boils down to that

~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> In other words let me post my political views but don't post opposing views
> 
> This is some real crap Brian


Now don't regress into a Internet Wimp and push the little red button like you did with Harry a few months back..

I hope you learned from your mistakes.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

eejack said:


> Actually, yes. The union negotiates a total wage - say in my case $110 per hour - with the contractors association. The contractor knows each man hour is going to cost them $110 ( plus taxes, fica etc. ).
> 
> The union then turns around and decides how much goes toward what...x% for health and welfare, $X in the check, y% towards dues, annuities and pensions etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Not trying to start ****. 

Are you a contractor?

Do you get your facts from attending meetings?

Are contractors present at these meetings?

Is this what you are told by the BA or is there some sort of newsletter that describes these facts?

Is this contract a real contract that the contractor also has a copy of and is it kept on display somewhere at a location other than the hall?

I am just curious because the only facts I know about unions is my father's distaste for the postal union he was in and their propaganda and what I have witnessed on jobs with union guys working also.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

The contract is a real contract, both sides have copies, and are legally bound. In case of a dispute that cannot be solved between the parties, in most areas there is mandatory arbitration.

I do not see anthing eejack said that is not true or even biased, just facts.

There are some contracts, I think my local is an example, that even what goes where is somewhat limited , but I do not doubt there are plenty locals that just have a figure to do with as they wish. During negotiations we can open anything for discussion, which may or may not get anywhere.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You are a Republican, you posted a anti-democrat article.
> 
> Do what you want but IMO it is really not fair to others.


I don't think it is possible for Yahoo to publish a anti-Democrat article!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

walkerj said:


> Not trying to start ****.
> 
> Are you a contractor?
> 
> ...


I get my facts from the collective bargaining agreement (CBA) that all parties are privy to and sign.

NECA ( National Electrical Contractors Association ) negotiates for the contractors with our local to come up with the CBA. 

The CBA has all of our rates in it, where the money goes etc. It has definitions of what the contractor is supposed to do and the union members are supposed to do, methods for dealing with differences, holidays, all kinds of things. 

Every union member has a copy of the CBA - we are obligated to carry it and to follow it. There are section on doing work according to code and in a workmanlike manner and other sections stating that we are responsible for our workmanship.

I do not believe the CBA is published to the general public but everyone I deal with has a copy.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Not trying to start ****.
> 
> Are you a contractor?
> 
> ...


Here is a copy of the CBA up here, if you're interested : http://www.clra.org/assets/page/files/agreements/Electricians/Electricians 2015.pdf


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Here is a copy of the CBA up here, if you're interested : http://www.clra.org/assets/page/files/agreements/Electricians/Electricians 2015.pdf


Very cool - thanks. Many differences, like all the camp stuff that we don't have that in our CBA ( we don't have camps either but... ) but overall it is similar to ours here in NJ.

Our tool lists are nearly identical, though we carry more spin tights and a folding rule. Curiously - our torpedo levels are 9"...yours is listed as 10".


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

eejack said:


> Very cool - thanks. Many differences, like all the camp stuff that we don't have that in our CBA ( we don't have camps either but... ) but overall it is similar to ours here in NJ.
> 
> Our tool lists are nearly identical, though we carry more spin tights and a folding rule. Curiously - our torpedo levels are 9"...*yours is listed as 10".*



Small nation compensation syndrome....:shifty:


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

brian john said:


> Worth the time to read.
> 
> PLEASE COMMENT AS YOU FEEL FIT
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/unions-now-angry-health-care-overhaul-074904729.html


I red the title and went no further.
I said right here on this forum months ago this wasn't going to be popular with everyone in organized labor.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> Worth the time to read.
> 
> PLEASE COMMENT AS YOU FEEL FIT
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/unions-now-angry-health-care-overhaul-074904729.html


I read it, and e-mailed it to all my buddies. Yes, it concerns me.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> I read it. It was not worth the time it took to read.
> 
> I shall not comment as I feel fit since I really don't want to fed the union hating, government hating, terrorist tea bagging republican trolls this sort of poorly researched and maliciously written tripe appeals to.


:laughing::laughing::lol::lol::lol:
You shouldn't be so hard on your fellow union buddies. A lot of the article was quotes by union people. Not by union hating, government hating, tax paying, law-abiding, terrorist tea bagging, coffee drinking, hard working, republican trolls!!!:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> I read it. It was not worth the time it took to read.
> 
> I shall not comment as I feel fit since I really don't want to fed the union hating, government hating, terrorist tea bagging republican trolls this sort of poorly researched and maliciously written tripe appeals to.


Interesting how hateful this name calling post is.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Interesting how hateful this name calling post is.


You kinda haf tah admire the way eejack put those words together though!! They kinda have a cadence!! I used to work with someone like him and we had a lot of heated arguments/discussions. I'd like to think I gave as good as I got. Kinda miss the arguments.......


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> You kinda haf tah admire the way eejack put those words together though!! They kinda have a cadence!! I used to work with someone like him and we had a lot of heated arguments/discussions. I'd like to think I gave as good as I got. Kinda miss the arguments.......


No I don't. The party of inclusion only likes you if you submit to their will. Just like their Muslim buddies.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

big2bird said:


> I read it, and e-mailed it to all my buddies. Yes, it concerns me.


It concerns _every _working man and women BB.

Unfortunate that the unions didn't play it that way 

~CS~


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

any law that expands the coverage pool of people and includes those who are going to use more services can't save money. you never get something for nothing, eventually someone has to pay for that. I'm a shop steward, and have watched the contribution levels for health care go thru the roof. currently spending $16000/yr for PPO coverage w/Blue Cross/Blue Shield. This will go up to $18000/yr 2 years from now. This is the standard price per member in my local. We all have different contracts, depending on which site we work at, but the health care premiums are the same amount throughout all contracts in my local. And I've seen contracts re-opened to shift more money to health care premiums.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

And now it's being legislated as an albatross aroun_d every _employers neck Mill

You gonna tell me you folks didn't realize the _fallout_ from that?

~CS~


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

CS, we recognized it. have watched it coming down the road, and knew it was going to be ugly. one thing the gov is going to go after is annuities in terms of changing the tax code. there have been rumblings about that, since there's billions of dollars sitting where the feds can't tax it. plus, all of us evil employed people that actually have a good job/retirement plan of pensions/annuities/IRA's/etc are going to be means tested for Social Security benefits, and the fact that you were lucky enough/prudent enough to save some money means you're a greedy bastard if you also want to collect on the social security money you've been paying into the system for all these years. everyone on my jobsite is a military vet also. we've experienced 'socialized' medicine the military way. it ain't pretty.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> And now it's being legislated as an albatross aroun_d every _employers neck Mill
> 
> You gonna tell me you folks didn't realize the _fallout_ from that?
> 
> ~CS~


 My take on the article is they were told it would not affect them. When they learned it would they tried to get an exemption. It didn't work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's pretty much a no-brainer that _more_ gov control equals _less_ worker ants , and/or more HB1 worker ants fellas

My take on the article is the unions lost a perfect opportunity to collectively bargain _for_ the working man against the insurance cabal.

Somebody needs a history lesson imho....

~CS~


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> It's pretty much a no-brainer that _more_ gov control equals _less_ worker ants , and/or more HB1 worker ants fellas
> 
> My take on the article is the unions lost a perfect opportunity to collectively bargain _for_ the working man against the insurance cabal.
> 
> ...


True, but didn't the unions blindly trust what they were being told while the government was quietly working with the insurance industry to get their backing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

That may be so Mgraw, the HC BS has been a shell game all along

I sense a huge battle looming on the horizon once it hits us all in the wallet

So i guess we'll have to see how it sugars off

And if the Unions come out swingin' , you'll find sorts like me applauding their efforts

~CS~


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

I think it will be more than just the Unions that come out fighting.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> Worth the time to read.
> 
> PLEASE COMMENT AS YOU FEEL FIT
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/unions-now-angry-health-care-overhaul-074904729.html


A good article, thanks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Walking a fine line here but this is pertinent to the discussion that HAPPENED.

I tried to find the same source as the foirst article, Yahoo news SEEMS to have a somewhat liberal bent.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/critics-bash-obama-health-care-exemptions.html


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> I lean more green than the Reps
> Not against Welfare but hate the waste.
> I am anti-death penalty
> believe in gay rights and the right of ALL Americans to be equal (I think the Boy Scouts did not go far enough in lifting their ban on gay membership)
> ...


I would vote for you if you decide to run. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Hmmm , Pro Republican article from an *extreme leftwing news site*,,,,Just too funny:laughing:


Really? Seriously? Extreme leftwing? Get real silly man.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I would vote for you if you decide to run. :thumbsup:


I am a dunce and your basic village idiot, plus read anything about Lincoln and see why he was so disheartened with politics, all those promises you make on the way in or up to office come due once elected.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> Walking a fine line here but this is pertinent to the discussion that HAPPENED.
> 
> I tried to find the same source as the foirst article, Yahoo news SEEMS to have a somewhat liberal bent.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/critics-bash-obama-health-care-exemptions.html







> White House Press Secretary Robert Gibbs said politics played no part in the union's exemption.


....and fat babies don't fart either.....~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> No I don't. The party of inclusion only likes you if you submit to their will. Just like their Muslim buddies.


Actually I was being restrained as I have watched this great country slowly being destroyed by childish politics being pushed by morons who equate being 'not with us' as Muslims. 

If you want to talk about 'submitting to their will' just as anyone who is accused of being a RINO. You are just part of the xenophobic, woman hating, immigrant hating, anti-american terrorist crowd that wants to return to the good old days of chattle and slaves. 

You don't want America, you want some fantasy land where you are somehow important. Shame of it is you are just another brainwashed lemming spouting off whatever Rush and Hannity and the fair and balanced crew tell you to.

Give it a few more short years and you idiots will marginalize yourselves into nothingness and the adults can fix all the problems you caused.

Get stuffed tard.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

millelec said:


> any law that expands the coverage pool of people and includes those who are going to use more services can't save money. you never get something for nothing, eventually someone has to pay for that.


We are currently paying for it. Anyone goes to the emergency room is treated, regardless of insurance. Those of us with insurance pay more to cover those without.

Don't equate rising healthcare costs with the ACA - they are rising anyway, and have been steadily for many years. In my local we have gone from 16% to 23% over the last ten years...not all that time is ACA.

Eventually it should level out, or something has to happen regarding the root causes of healthcare costs ( big pharma - lawsuits - industrial contamination ).


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

eejack said:


> We are currently paying for it. Anyone goes to the emergency room is treated, regardless of insurance. Those of us with insurance pay more to cover those without.
> 
> Don't equate rising healthcare costs with the ACA - they are rising anyway, and have been steadily for many years. In my local we have gone from 16% to 23% over the last ten years...not all that time is ACA.
> 
> Eventually it should level out, or something has to happen regarding the root causes of healthcare costs ( big pharma - lawsuits - industrial contamination ).


totally agree with you that we already are paying for the un-insured & that the ACA is not the only driver. healthcare system is a mess, and ACA just piled on at a moment in time with an already jittery economy and poor employment numbers. I would also add the insurance companies themselves to your list of causes. just to further mix the pot a bit, I would also add illegal immigration as being part of the ranks of the un-insured.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> As for my political affiliation you are way off base. By all standards (if there are any) I am a libertarian and FISCAL conservative. I believe a terrible problem can only get worse once the government gets involved.
> 
> I lean more green than the Reps
> Not against Welfare but hate the waste.
> ...


You and I have very similar views. Kudos.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Actually I was being restrained as I have watched this great country slowly being destroyed by childish politics being pushed by morons who equate being 'not with us' as Muslims.
> 
> If you want to talk about 'submitting to their will' just as anyone who is accused of being a RINO. You are just part of the xenophobic, woman hating, immigrant hating, anti-american terrorist crowd that wants to return to the good old days of chattle and slaves.
> 
> ...


Chill out eejack. Do you stay up nights studying all those big words? And it's chattel not chattle. I would imagine if an illegal would take over your job, you be just a teeny weeny bit xenophobic yourself!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

wendon said:


> Chill out eejack. Do you stay up nights studying all those big words? And it's chattel not chattle. I would imagine if an illegal would take over your job, you be just a teeny weeny bit xenophobic yourself!:laughing::laughing:


No, and thanks for the spelling correction - just pulled a double.

As far as 'illegals' taking over my job - I would understand it better if the vile putrid hate was directed at the scumbag companies that hire folks without documentation - especially those that create phony paychecks, but instead it is directed at the folks who are being taken advantage of by those scumbag companies.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's a multitude of visa status's eejack

there's also a world of legislation behind it

start here

Just like Obamacare, you'll most likely be surprised at who _advocates_ it , and who does_ not_

targeting those who simply take advantage of the holes in it all is really a waste of time by comparission

~CS~


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> No, and thanks for the spelling correction - just pulled a double.
> 
> As far as 'illegals' taking over my job - I would understand it better if the vile putrid hate was directed at the scumbag companies that hire folks without documentation - especially those that create phony paychecks, but instead it is directed at the folks who are being taken advantage of by those scumbag companies.


Are you willing to pay more for your hotdogs???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

wendon said:


> Are you willing to pay more for your hotdogs???:laughing::laughing:


Yes - I am willing to pay more to hire documented workers, I am willing to pay more for American goods and services, willing to pay more for organic foods, willing to pay more for many things where I see a difference, whether it be in quality or in society.

Many times cheaper costs more - cheap boots don't last as long, cheap tires don't stop as well, cheap hot dogs contain chicken lips.

Cheap is not equal to good.:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Like I said before, it is obvious who's a hater. And yes I did like this country more in the past. But my past only goes back to the fifties.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Yes - I am willing to pay more to hire documented workers, I am willing to pay more for American goods and services, willing to pay more for organic foods, willing to pay more for many things where I see a difference, whether it be in quality or in society.
> 
> Many times cheaper costs more - cheap boots don't last as long, cheap tires don't stop as well, cheap hot dogs contain chicken lips.
> 
> Cheap is not equal to good.:thumbsup:


I'd have to agree with you there eejack. I recently tried to explain to my teenage son why you don't buy tires online (they're cheaper that way) and then take them to the local tire shop and ask them to install them. Hard to pound that into their brains though. It's worth a lot to me when I have a flat tire or need new tires, to be able to go to the tire shop and, if they have to, they'll work on it in front of their shop, put on a used tire etc. to get me going again.!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

eejack said:


> Yes - I am willing to pay more to hire documented workers, I am willing to pay more for American goods and services, willing to pay more for organic foods, willing to pay more for many things where I see a difference, whether it be in quality or in society.:thumbsup:


 Man, do I wish I had a Thanks button. 
_
"I do not believe the great object in life is to make everything cheap." _Senator Teller, 1890


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

eejack said:


> Actually, yes. The union negotiates a total wage - say in my case $110 per hour - with the contractors association. The contractor knows each man hour is going to cost them $110 ( plus taxes, fica etc. ).
> 
> The union then turns around and decides how much goes toward what...x% for health and welfare, $X in the check, y% towards dues, annuities and pensions etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


...all that to say, yea, I agree with you


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

360max said:


> ...all that to say, yea, *I agree with you*


Of course you do.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well sure, with exception to that chicken lip crack.... ~CS~


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

eejack said:


> I read it. It was not worth the time it took to read.
> 
> I shall not comment as I feel fit since I really don't want to fed the union hating, government hating, terrorist tea bagging republican trolls this sort of poorly researched and maliciously written tripe appeals to.


I stopped reading this thread here.

Since we are throwing rules to the wind ...

**** you and your whore mother Eejerkoff. You sniveling piece of dog ****.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> I stopped reading this thread here.
> 
> Since we are throwing rules to the wind ...
> 
> **** you and your whore mother Eejerkoff. You sniveling piece of dog ****.


Sorry, I should have used smaller words. If you lie down and breath deeply the headache will go away.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> I stopped reading this thread here.
> 
> Since we are throwing rules to the wind ...
> 
> **** you and your whore mother Eejerkoff. You sniveling piece of dog ****.


Go back to whatever you were doing boldagain.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/rickung...e-insurance-exchange-announces-premium-rates/

Oops. Rates are going down in California. Sorry about that.


----------

